# Ethiopia Portraits



## dmitri1999 (Jan 26, 2013)

Some of the portraits I took in Ethiopia.
You can check more images on the blog.
You can also read more about each image there
Toronto Portrait Photographer


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2013)

Superb.


----------



## laynea24 (Jan 27, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 27, 2013)

all are great but first is the winner


----------



## GrahamPhisher (Jan 27, 2013)

my jaw dropped, these r incredible!


----------



## Bo4key (Jan 27, 2013)

I really like the group shot, great environmental portrait.


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see more of your work!


----------



## ewick (Jan 27, 2013)

^^^^ everything everyone said above me. Awesome!!


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow this series is fabulous, love how you captured the uniqueness of the scenes and the character of the people.
Great job! I am you fan!


----------



## MWC2 (Jan 27, 2013)

wow!  The group shot and the second to last one (child with the gun) made me phase just a little longer, not that I didnt stop to look at everyone.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2013)

great shots!
although....even given the nature of the photos, some of them should STILL be in the NSFW section, and not the general public section.


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> great shots!
> although....even given the nature of the photos, some of them should STILL be in the NSFW section, and not the general public section.


This thread was moderated due to his embedded link; I approved the images as well as the thread.   No need for this type of imagery to be labeled NSFW.      But thanks for commenting.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 27, 2013)

These are fantastic. I'd love to see the top of the head on the first shot


----------



## Awiserbud (Jan 27, 2013)

Quite stunning collection. I really like all of them, number 3 is my favourite, The contrast of the woman against the background is very striking, 
Have the subjects seen these shots? i would be really interested to know what they thought of them if so.


----------



## dmitri1999 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you all




Awiserbud said:


> Quite stunning collection. I really like all of them, number 3 is my favourite, The contrast of the woman against the background is very striking,
> Have the subjects seen these shots? i would be really interested to know what they thought of them if so.



Some did, most did not want to. Some believe that mirrors and reflectons steal your soul...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 28, 2013)

Very good work. I would love the opportunity to go overseas and do portrait work of this variety. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Awiserbud (Jan 28, 2013)

dmitri1999 said:


> Thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats interesting, but very understandable, so they knew you were taking photographs (obviously as they posed for you, but they were aware of the concept of photography?) they all seemed quite happy to be photographed.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 28, 2013)

These are absolutely fantastic!

I have also nominated you for the POTM for the first image!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...nuary-2013-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## ChaseH (Jan 28, 2013)

The shots in this thread are amazing, and then onto your blogpost was unbelievable  Great shots.  I'm heading to SA, Namibia, Zambia, and Botswana in a few months.  Any basic recommendations for shots you can throw out there?  Maybe how to get in front of a great shot, or some equipment ideas I may have looked past?


----------



## TenaciousTins (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow...these are amazing. What is up with the plates in the bottom lips?


----------



## MK3Brent (Jan 28, 2013)

Did you post these on Fred Miranda? 

Look familiar. 

I like them.


----------



## Lmphotos (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow. Wow. Wow! Amazingly beautiful my favs were the child with the gun ( I teared up a bit) and the woman breastfeeding. Did you use flash?


----------



## IByte (Jan 28, 2013)

terri said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > great shots!
> ...



I say National Geopgraphic, the pug rules all OO.  Fantastic shots.


----------



## Mully (Jan 28, 2013)

Very very nice thanks for the post.


----------



## tedfoto (Jan 28, 2013)

Great work.  Either you make impeccable aesthetic decisions, or you take 100,000 shots during a session!  These are perfecto.


----------



## dmitri1999 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you all.
Let me answer some questions here:
I came home with about 250-300 photographs. After culling, around 150 were left. Around 60 of them are on the blog.
I am sure some understood the concept and the idea of photography,but there were a few that had never seen a camera or even a mirror.



ChaseH said:


> The shots in this thread are amazing, and then  onto your blogpost was unbelievable  Great shots.  I'm heading to SA,  Namibia, Zambia, and Botswana in a few months.  Any basic  recommendations for shots you can throw out there?  Maybe how to get in  front of a great shot, or some equipment ideas I may have looked  past?



Zambia is a bit limited. You can do a lot of fun things around the falls such as the zip lining(don't recommend it as someone fell down when I was there), walk with lions,etc. I went to the falls to do some photos and on the way back was completely soaked. I decided to look at some souvenir shops on site and walked away in just my underpants lol. They wanted all my clothing for their souvenirs. I gave them my socks,hat,shorts,shirt,t-shirt(all were cheap) and got some really good souvenirs(I bargained hard) It was fun.
A lot of animals in Botswana are pretty close to you.  You can get away with a 70-200L.  That's what I had and I was ok with it. Obviously, if you like tight crops, 100-400L or better is proffered. For Namibia, any lens will do.  You'll love it there!



Lmphotos said:


> Wow. Wow. Wow! Amazingly beautiful my favs were  the child with the gun ( I teared up a bit) and the woman breastfeeding.  Did you use flash?


No, no flash. I never use it when I travel. Just sunlight.


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 30, 2013)

I love these. Awesome shots...thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChaseH (Jan 30, 2013)

dmitri1999 said:


> Thank you all.
> Let me answer some questions here:
> I came home with about 250-300 photographs. After culling, around 150 were left. Around 60 of them are on the blog.
> I am sure some understood the concept and the idea of photography,but there were a few that had never seen a camera or even a mirror.
> ...



Thanks!  We are going to the Falls and I'm not sure what to expect there, but I'll be forgoing some other opportunities that day to see the falls, which I consider a bucket list item.  

I'm bringing a 10-20mm and a 70-200L, plus one mid range.  I can't go too long.  I'm traveling by motorcycle and won't have a tripod.  

Your shots both inspired and humbled me as my trip approaches.  While I'm obviously excited for the game parks, I often come away with what I feel are great emotional images of people, especially in the cities.


----------



## paigew (Jan 30, 2013)

These are beautiful. My favorite is the mother nursing her baby. It really has such a multicultural message. No matter how we look, we are all the same. Powerful stuff.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with the accolades above for your photographic work.  

However, if we are to believe the "experts", Ethiopia is where humans originated from & it is hard to understand how it can be so primitive now.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2013)

Ron Evers said:
			
		

> I agree with the accolades above for your photographic work.
> 
> However, if we are to believe the "experts", Ethiopia is where humans originated from & it is hard to understand how it can be so primitive now.



It probably has something to do with the fact that Ethiopia is fairly inhospitable, and fertile grounds and places for civilizations were found elsewhere. Not too hard to understand IMO.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 30, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure that is the reason Tyler, You may find this link of interest.  History of Ethiopia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dmitri1999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...




I can tell you why but you may not believe me...

I've witnessed that ethiopians are EXTREMELY apathetic. They have that "I don't care" attitude.  They are rather carry 10L of water 5-10km every day than buy say a bicycle and use it for that....or put money together and dig a well.
In restaurants waiters did not care about tips and were very bad.
Hotel owners had the same attitude. You'd come in for a breakfast and they would not have anything except juice and some bread. You'd tell them you can pay anything they ask and they would still not do it.
I shared my thoughts with my guide and he said that it's a huge problem for the country as it's a big issue here. Nobody cares to do more than they absolutely have to. 
So, they can improve their living conditions,but they just don't care enough to do it.  Of course, that's a generalization,but it's what I observed.


----------



## fokker (Jan 30, 2013)

Really superbly good photos, nat. geographic standard for certain.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 31, 2013)

dmitri1999 said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...




Thank-you for your insightful explanation.  

The highlighted makes me think of a union shop.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 31, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> great shots!
> although....even given the nature of the photos, some of them should STILL be in the NSFW section, and not the general public section.



Really Pix????


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 31, 2013)

bogeyguy said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > great shots!
> ...



Its more surprising to me that your surprised.  I was under the impression that amount of nudity was supposed to be NSFW.  I was unaware that certain applications of nudity were acceptable in the general forum.  It was unclear per forum rules.  A mod was nice enough to enlighten me on the procedure and I considered it a done deal. 

So.... Yes,  really. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gw2424 (Jan 31, 2013)

These photos are absolutely incredible. My favorites are 4, 6, 1, 3, 7, 2, and 5. (In no specific order) Congrats!


----------



## CherylL (Jan 31, 2013)

Excellent work!  Liked #5 the best with the varying heights.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful. Loved your website too.


----------



## gw2424 (Feb 1, 2013)

6 Posts, 28 Likes

TPF Record?!?!?


----------



## ManualMode (Feb 1, 2013)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Feb 2, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## IByte (Feb 2, 2013)

gw2424 said:


> 6 Posts, 28 Likes
> 
> TPF Record?!?!?



Oo I think he deserves a honorary membership.


----------



## dmitri1999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback!! )


----------

